# ka24de swap in to a datsun b110



## 73datsunb110 (Sep 11, 2008)

hi all im new to the site. and i am working on puting a ka24de out of a 1992 240sx in a 1973 datsun b110. im just wondering if ther is any one on the site that has ever put a 240sx motor in a 71to73 datsun b110 or 510. if so any info about it would really be helpfull. thanx


----------

